# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  German???

## Ger

Как правильно написать по английски имя "Герман". Когда пишешь "German", англоговорящие путают с Германией. Корректен ли перевод "Herman"? А то я сегодня 20 минут с американцем разбирался, пока мы разобрались.   ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Herman...

----------


## Ger

> Herman...

 Большой Вам байрам.   ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  Herman...   Большой Вам байрам.

 байрам   ::  
Is this slang? 
BTW, were you called Herman after Pushkin's Herman from Pikovaya dama?

----------


## Ger

[quote=Gollandski Yozh] 

> Originally Posted by "Gollandski Yozh":1or82kvb  Herman...   Большой Вам байрам.

 байрам   ::  
Is this slang? 
BTW, were you called Herman after Pushkin's Herman from Pikovaya dama?[/quote:1or82kvb] 
Это шутливое выражение. "Спасибо" другими словами.
Лучше его говорить людям, у которых с юмором все в порядке.   ::

----------


## Propp

"Байрам" это "праздник" по-тюркски.

----------


## Tu-160

Лучше скажи "Большой вам рэхмэт!"  это и есть "Спасибо"

----------


## Ger

> Лучше скажи "Большой вам рэхмэт!" — это и есть "Спасибо"

 Короче - рахмат, лукум + шоколадка   :: 
С меня 5 баксов. 
Желающим высылаю их по факсу.  ::

----------

